
An Advanced Civilization Could Resist the Accelerating Expansion of the Universe - tosh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.05203
======
godelmachine
I would say a part of it is clickbait kind of thing. In the abstract they say
that they have investigated currently existing advanced civilization that have
made significant advances in harnessing the energy from stars in their Local
Group. When you read their entire paper, you realize they have only made
strong guesses.

Rest of the paper is good enough.

